# SRF's deductions



## SD_Uber (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi, I'm trying to finish my taxes. I can't figure out where the SRF's would be deducted as Uber included them as if I made that money. Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

SD_Uber said:


> Hi, I'm trying to finish my taxes. I can't figure out where the SRF's would be deducted as Uber included them as if I made that money. Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


you deduct them on your schedule c the same way you deduct uber's commission


----------



## SD_Uber (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you for your help. I appreciate it.


----------

